# Omega afschrikkingsbeleid bij service



## alberti (Mar 14, 2018)

Ik heb nu een twee en een half jaar een Omega Seamaster Quartz, *en het batterijtje was op*. 
Dus naar een dealer gegaan, bij mij in het dorp.
Nieuwe batterij gevraagd. "Oh, zei ze, _even kijken_, o ja, hier in de prijs van de kosten van Omega, ja, hier staat het, *een kleine service kost € 225* en kijk hier, een full service kost € 450. 
U wilt toch dat het horloge weer water dicht wordt? _En ze liet het me nog even zien. _Kijk, hier in de prijsfolder. Bij Omega bestaat geen eenvoudige wissel van een batterij. Het moet zorgvuldig op druk worden gecontroleerd. Kijk het is duur want de kroon wordt altijd vervangen en alle pakkingsringen."​
(Ik kende dit wel want we hadden de Omega quartz van mijn vrouw een full service beloofd na 30 jaar trouwe dienst (en een 15x een gewone batterij wissel) en toen die terug kwam was het overigens de kleine service geworden. Dat vond ik wel goede service.)

Goed dus terug naar mijn Seamaster. Akkord gegaan, opsturen naar Omega NL, leek me wat vreemd. Formulier ingevuld (geen garantie papieren aanwezig) en de winkel weer uit. Dit was de winkel in mijn stad.
Nee, wie gaat nou met een garantie bewijs in de hand naar de stad om een nieuwe batterij te vragen? Na een week of drie: terugkoppeling dat het een full service moest zijn. "Batterij gebruikte te veel stroom. En vier schroeven in de schakels waren kapot"

Dus maar teruggevraagd. Is effe schrikken nietwaar?
Omdat ik niet bij de winkel was geweest waar ik het had gekocht, naar Den Haag gegaan waar ik hem had gekocht. Misschien hielp het als ik dat via mijn leverancier zou vragen. Bijna zelfde ritueel (de prijslijst, kijk het staat hier ...).
Nu met garantiepapieren ingeleverd. Na enkele weken weer informatie (het was nog duurder geworden, met nu totale prijs € 600 inclusief die 4 schroefjes). In arren moede maar geaccepteerd.

Afschrikkingsbeleid. 

Het horloge liep binnen 5 sec per maand goed. Ik begrijp het gewoon niet.

Ik heb een Seiko Sports gekocht voor de vakanties. Loopt prima (ongeveer min 1 seconde per dag) en is 100 meter. Dus mijn Seamaster krijgt geen uitjes meer.

Als ik had gehoord *wat de life-time costs zijn van een Omega Seamaster Quartz* dan had ik zeker een andere keuze gemaakt. Misschien had ik mijn oude Omega automaat laten reviseren. Nee ik was toen niet in de markt voor een Seiko. Jammer eigenlijk.

Ik sprak met een reparatie atellier. Die doen voor € 20 een batterij wissel voor 100 atm maar alleen niet-Zwitserse... (de Seamaster is 150 atm).

Het lijkt een kwestie van een kartel. De Autoriteit Consument en Markt zou er naar moeten kijken. 
Als consument schiet jet er niets mee op dat het in de prijslijst staat. Dat is niet overtuigend. Niet voor mij.


----------



## alberti (Mar 14, 2018)

alberti said:


> Is effe schrikken nietwaar?


Aan diverse mensen verteld. Ze vinden het niet in de haak van Omega NL. Ook het opvoeren van een extra dealer marge klopt niet.

Kijk, als ik zo'n akkefietje met mijn Lexus krijg dan weten ze het wel. 
En mijn Leica fabrikant en de Leica boutiques weten ook heel goed wat een goede klant waard is.

Mijn vrouw en ik hadden elkaar een JéGé (Jeager leC) beloofd, ooit, nou lekker geen zin meer.


----------



## alberti (Mar 14, 2018)

*Wie heeft een adres voor me* om de volgende keer mijn horloge te brengen voor een batterij wissel zonder een verplicht 'service pakket'? 
Rotterdam of omgeving (waartoe ik DenHaag voor het gemak ook reken)


----------



## Pluis (Aug 7, 2016)

hi, een batterij wissel kan iedere lokale juwelier. Als je een caseback opener hebt kan je het zelf ook heel eenvoudig. Batterijtje van 7 euro erin en klaar.


----------



## alberti (Mar 14, 2018)

Pluis said:


> hi, een batterij wissel kan iedere lokale juwelier. Als je een caseback opener hebt kan je het zelf ook heel eenvoudig. Batterijtje van 7 euro erin en klaar.


Heb ik laatst ook gedaan voor een ander horloge. Ging prima.
Ben natuurlijk huiverig het te doen met een horloge van € 2k.

_Over 'the continuing story' van service door Omega:
_
De Haagse juwelier waar ik het horloge had gekocht zei dat het horloge naar Omega NL was gegaan. 
Aan Omega NL heb ik om informatie gevraagd om te weten waarom de uitkomst van het onderzoek was dat het horloge te veel stroom trok - want een batterij die meer dan 40 maanden mee is gegaan is geen slechte prestatie, het horloge was m.i. dus ook niet kapot; en het was een eerste service beurt.
Maar zij zeiden dat het horloge helemaal niet bij hen was geweest.

Hmmm.
Voelt nog steeds niet goed.


----------



## alberti (Mar 14, 2018)

Nu na twee weken met het gerepareerde uurwerk gelopen te hebben, tijd voor een terugkoppeling: over die hele periode is het horloge binnen twee seconden gebleven, *dus ongeveer 0,1 sec per dag*.
Men overtreft zichzelf. *Loopt als een chronograaf*. kennelijk een nieuw movement (liep ongeveer 1 minuut per maand te snel, wat ik redelijk vond.)

Er zit mwaarschijnlijk een nieuwe kroon op. En de kast had een deuk opgelopen : nu niet meer te vinden. Ook maar een nieuwe kast gekregen?

Kijk, dan vind ik het allemaal heel redelijk. Goedkoop zelfs.
Want nu heb ik echt een fantastische kwaliteit in handen (om de pols dan).

Even een check gedaan op *het serienummer: dat is hetzelfde. *

Ik heb de juwelier gevraagd wat men allemaal heeft vervangen: geen antwoord. Van Willegen/Den Haag kan echt wel een tandje bijschakelen. 
Gezien de slechte communicatie van de juwelier: dat kan echt beter.


----------

